# Benz style LED's on ebay for about 60 bucks cheaper



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Lights 1:1 replacement !!! - eBay (item 180644841978 end time Apr-24-11 22:08:23 PDT)


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Those look nice.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm liking those alot.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It’s saying they are for 2009-10. Are these 100% compatible with 2011?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet they would not last a year. Probably cheap LEDs.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Q: where do you think _most_ of our LEDs are manufactured?

A: China, South Korean, and Japan...and Taiwan.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Who said anything about where they are manufactured???


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

... for the other hand, why my Cruze has to look “like” a Mercedes from the back, “like” an Audi in the front or “like” any other $$$ cars?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> ... for the other hand, why my Cruze has to look “like” a Mercedes from the back, “like” an Audi in the front or “like” any other $$$ cars?


Exactly! I don't get it. I can see to customize your car and make it a little different, but not to copy other more upscale cars.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't get it either. The stock cruze tails actually look really nice.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I think the stock cruze tail lights are the only ugly feature on the car. I knew I would be getting the benz style tail lights for mine since the first time I saw them. I will wait a while for the price to come down a bit first though.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I think the stock cruze tail lights are the only ugly feature on the car. I knew I would be getting the benz style tail lights for mine since the first time I saw them. I will wait a while for the price to come down a bit first though.


Same,i just cant stomach paying 400 bucks for new taillights 

There are some DIY kits on ebay where you modify your current lights as well.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

man, at first I didnt see the cheaper in the title, I was so excited. None the less I need to get these bad boys


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah these lights do kinda of copy the E class style lights, but over all these lights are AWESOME ^_^ ... they are other tail lights but that requires you doing it yourself using the same stock tail lights.


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

Here my small tuning


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I think stock is OK looking, but these are definitely a step up. The Cruze's best side is the front and the back is kind of ho hum. Three hundred bucks? I probably will just go with what I have.


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

I think they really do the back end justice.....amazing pic of the red cruze .....the price is right... I had to replace one back side on our sunfire a couple of years ago and it cost 180$ and that was a special, because I knew the bodyshop owner.


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

smelly said:


> .....amazing pic of the red cruze .....


It is one of the first Cruze sold in Russia.
The Korean assemblage. And so in Russia too there are no such colors - at me an exclusive 

I behind this color very long ran also it there was last after that GM has started manufacture near St.-Petersburg in settlement Shushary.

Now there let out Opel Astra G and Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

smelly said:


> I think they really do the back end justice.....amazing pic of the red cruze ......


It's a shooped photo.


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It's a shooped photo.


Write more in detail, the dictionary doesn't perceive a local dialect (conversation)
That for a word "shooped"?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Filipp said:


> Write more in detail, the dictionary doesn't perceive a local dialect (conversation)
> That for a word "shooped"?


Slang for photoshopped. 
Photoshopped; manipulated with an image editor


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Slang for photoshopped.
> Photoshopped; manipulated with an image editor


I so have understood that you have thought of advertizing of these lanterns...

No, I don't advertize them  the photoshop there really is, but I did it only for beauty 

Here a photo the original

(I hope my clubmate won't be against its photo...  )


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Filipp said:


> I so have understood that you have thought of advertizing of these lanterns...
> 
> No, I don't advertize them  the photoshop there really is, but I did it only for beauty
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I get it.........wait.......


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

And at night and looks so in the evening... 

(Once again I repeat! I don't advertize and I do not sell, and I show!)


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

How easy and expensive is it to change a burnt bulb from those lights?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i personally dont like the stock taillights i have on my ltz rs. I saw these "benz" style lights the other day on eBay and i must say they look really good on the cruze, i might buy them a few months down the road.,


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

under 300 shipped is the magic number for me..


...waiting...


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> How easy and expensive is it to change a burnt bulb from those lights?


I think in any way - the goods disposable... 
Or if there are good experts in area electricians they can.
For today almost a floor of year and all works as it fie... Fie... Fie...


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw someone asked this 2 pages back but no answer... so let me try.
It says this lights are fot 2009 - 2010 Cruze... what does that mean for us with 2011 Cruze? I want to buy this LEDs but if it turns out the wireing in 2011 is all diferent than in 2009-2010 and i cant instal this LEDs ill flip out!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Protizmenos said:


> I saw someone asked this 2 pages back but no answer... so let me try.
> It says this lights are fot 2009 - 2010 Cruze... what does that mean for us with 2011 Cruze? I want to buy this LEDs but if it turns out the wireing in 2011 is all diferent than in 2009-2010 and i cant instal this LEDs ill flip out!


...if it doesn't say it's for 2011 models, you might be safer to wait for more information (contact them?).


----------



## Filipp (Mar 26, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> I saw someone asked this 2 pages back but no answer... so let me try.
> It says this lights are fot 2009 - 2010 Cruze... what does that mean for us with 2011 Cruze? I want to buy this LEDs but if it turns out the wireing in 2011 is all diferent than in 2009-2010 and i cant instal this LEDs ill flip out!


If I have correctly translated your text you are afraid, what these lanterns won't approach on cruze 2011?

The body didn't change with restyling, therefore all remains also, all means approaches 

Connection as on regular lanterns (except for a backing (a white wire) and brakes on back antifog lanterns (a red wire))

Order safely! All will approach! good luck! (Then we wait for a photo)


----------

